# Cabelas discount days for local hometown heros



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

As our way of saying thank you, we are offering our employee discount to military personnel, veterans, law enforcement, firemen and women, and EMS only. This is our way of saying thank you to the brave men and women that serve their country; their community and their fellow Americans. 
COME IN ON NOVEMBER 11 AND 12 and bring your badge...


----------

